# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) عطل مايك سامسونغ i9100p

## jnani

السلام عليكم 
من فضلكم لدي جهاز سامسونغ i9100p 
المايك لايعمل واستبدلته بمايك اخر ونفس المشكلة ..
.للاشارة عندما استعمل مكبر الصوت اثناء المكالمة يعمل المايك الاضافي عادي
هل من حل جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## jazouli89

تفضل اخي 
راجع هده المسارات

----------

